

Google Java Annotations Gallery - javinpaul
https://code.google.com/p/gag/

======
peterkelly
How about @CopiedThisFromStackOverflowButStillNotEntirelySureHowItWorks

~~~
skyebook
Unfortunately, this seems to hold for any number of languages. To make matters
worse, the code is rarely documented as a grab from SO

------
terhechte
@BossMadeMeDoIt would have been the standard annotation for 90% all of methods
in a company that I know.

------
moondowner
This was an April Fools from 2010.

------
jdkanani
That's fun. Here is another awesome one: 7xx-RFC codes
<https://github.com/joho/7XX-rfc>

~~~
SeoxyS
794 - Someone let PG near a REPL

Is it talking about that PG?

~~~
Todd
Since it's a REPL, probably so.

------
alsocasey

        @Metaphor
        public interface Life extends Box<Chocolate> {
        }
    

Shouldn't this be @simile?

~~~
sah2ed
The use of metaphor here is correct.

"SIMILE: a figure of speech comparing two unlike things that is often
introduced by like or as (as in cheeks like roses).

“She's as fierce as a tiger” is a simile, but “She's a tiger when she's angry”
is a metaphor."

~~~
eip
"Life is like a box of chocolates"

------
smrtinsert
The best part is that you could actually do stuff using these annotations. The
joke is functional.

------
andrewaylett
Is it wrong that I really want to use some of these in my current project?

------
galaktor
Looks fun. I assume it's still up to the application devs as to how they
handle those annotations then (say on a build server or when the docs are
generated)? Unless I'm missing something, there doesn't appear to be any
direct effect of using them other than the meta-data that they add.

Edit: looks like "gag-agent" is there to react to the annotations, but it's
not clear to me where/how that would work

~~~
RyanZAG
They have a couple examples down the page on it - a few of the annotations
have runtime effects. eg:

    
    
      @Roulette(
        probability = 0.005,
        exception = PayYourContractorException,
        message = "Courtesy reminder")
      public Service getRockSolidService() {

------
sgt
I'm just waiting for the Ruby guys to contribute with their generally
sarcastic comments against Java. :-)

~~~
garysweaver
They are just being polite, waiting for the Java developers to finish trying
get Eclipse or IDea to autocomplete their new annotations.

~~~
eip
They probably have lots of testing to do while they wait. So no hurry.

------
nkchandra
That's really funny .. good work

------
_pmf_
That's strangely intriguing.

~~~
tekacs
Strangely compelling, even.

Something that almost seems as though it wouldn't be completely out of place
in a production codebase (though you'd probably want to ensure that they were
elided or at least renamed before shipping :P).

------
ww520
Good fun. I'm waiting for someone to put in the LOLCODE.

------
fmrzt
le brogrammer memes XDD #yolo

